# BERLIN, August 2012



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Last year in August I made my second trip to Berlin. First time I was there back in 2006 but just for 1 day. This time I spend 3 days there so I get a better understanding of the city and noticed much more of it's characteristics.

Berlin may not be the most beautiful of European large capitals but it is very liveable city - comfort is felt on every step. I will present some examples later with the pics. 

If I previously thought that Berlin is mostly commieblocks+modern built-up, then this time I acknowledged how wrong I actually was. There are huge areas of perimetrical quarters which _are_ or at least _looks like_ historically built (pre-WW2).

I will start with some "obligate photos" of well-known symbols of the city and then later dive into more specific places and views. 

*Part 1: Berlin symbols*

Berlin Dome, a place where Berliners )) and citie's guests comes together and lay down on the grass square










Well, what's there to say... Maybe just the fact that it wasn't possible to get a "clean shot" of this very popular landmark as there as always many people around, even at night










Reichstag seen from vast, dark grass lawn which occupies the area before this historical and the new, nowadays parliament building of Germany (will post later) 










My tourist brochure said that Berliners regards this twin church+opera house place to be the most beautiful in the city. Is it really true? It made me think that Berliners may be longing for Parisian-style cityscape and are looking to Paris as a role model for perfect beauty.










Charlottenburg palace - cute and colorful










Museum island with Bode museum and TV tower "growing out of it"


----------



## Paperbird (Nov 1, 2011)

Great work, the night photos especially. I visited Berlin last year and found it one of the most interesting cities in Europe. Certainly a very positive experience indeed.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your Berlin photos!


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the clear and panoramic views of the buildings. Very well done. 

I like the spaciousness and the long, wide streets. Berlin is unique and exciting.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Great shots of my favourite city on the planet! :bow:
Keep em coming! kay:


----------



## nicdel (May 13, 2011)

Great photos! In particular, I like the last one. Where did you stay in Berlin?


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

7. Unter Den Linden - Berlin's Champs Elysees, Berlin's Gran Via










*Part 2: Modern Berlin*

Berlin's one of strongest association in my mind is related to modern architecture

8. Central station - when it was built back in 2006, I remember it was the largest station in Europe by total floor area. Don't know whether it isn't changed by now. 










9. Of course, the amazing Sony Center at Potsdamer Platz... It was the place where I saw 3D cinema first time in my life - back in 2006. In Latvia, there was no 3D movies in cinemas back then and it seemed like a big deal.










10. Potsdamer Platz highrises










11. I thought that Galleries Lafayette is only in Paris, but no - it has branch in Berlin too. 










12. Humboldt Box - don't ask me what this weird new structure really is, I didn't managed to understand there and have been too lazy to find info about it 










13. Another interesting weirdo in central area










14. Just a common glass&steel


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

nicdel said:


> Great photos! In particular, I like the last one. Where did you stay in Berlin?


Hi, thanks!

I stayed in a nice non-expensive but good hotel called Alecsa, located in far western suburbs of Berlin.


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice


----------



## puntofred (Apr 5, 2010)

Good job


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

Berlin is really awesome! Nice photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Berlin @Vecais Sakarnis :cheers:


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice photos. I was there in January - it was so cooold. Next time I have to go in the summer!


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice pictures, some additions by me.



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 7. Unter Den Linden - Berlin's Champs Elysees, Berlin's Gran Via


This is the "Straße des 17. Juni" seen from east to west. The statue in the front is called "Der Rufer" (lit. The Caller). A replica of Gerhard Marcks statue which stands in Bremen. On the base is written a quotation of the italian poem Francesco Petrarch (1304-1374): "Ich gehe durch die Welt und rufe Friede, Friede, Friede." (Trans. "I walk through the world and shout peace, peace, peace.")
Unter den Linden begins beyond the Brandenburger Tor and goes from Pariser Platz towards Schlossbrücke and Schlossplatz.



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 12. Humboldt Box - don't ask me what this weird new structure really is, I didn't managed to understand there and have been too lazy to find info about it


The Humboldt Box is a temporary building of the "Förderverein Berliner Schloss". It is used as a information point for the reconstruction of the Stadtschloss (city castle) next to it as a "Humboldt Forum". It was damage in war and torn down by the communists in 1950. There is also a restaurant in it. The box will be removed after the Stadtschloss has been finished.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

gorgeous, Berlin has its own distinct character as a city.
those modern crapers are really quite impressive.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

15. Berlin's infrastructure is wonderful, the trains are going through the city everywhere but they are integrated in the urban structure so perfectly that they doesn't disturb neither traffic, nor landscape










16.










17. Berlin's Technicmuseum, we will return there later










18. This is some exhibition hall, apparently. 










19. This picture illustrates how modernity lives together with Berlin's efforts to create some historical resemblances in it too, even if it's just street signs and lanterns


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Such a great city! I was only there for a weekend years ago but I would love to go back. Nice photography, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Ich liebe diese wunderschöne Stadt und diese fantastische pix mäte! kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sweet. The photos are very crisp and clear!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread for Berlin, thanks for the awesome photos. :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

awesome old architecture of the church, the gate, the palace and other old structures 
and the modern ones are just sleek and breathtaking.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Continuing to dive into Berlin's modern architecture fairy-tale...

20.










21.










22.










23. Especially beautiful it gets in evening and at night, when quite many buildings illuminates 










24.










25. Future










26. Something different - older?










27.










28. If I'm not mistaken this is the new parliament building? See how they use the concept of transparency.










29.










30. Another futuristic building










31. Back to Potsdamer Platz










32.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

fantastic pics!!!


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

awesome pics specially the night shots.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Great pictures, reminds me of a visit to Berlin a few years ago.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Sensational stuff this!
Reminds me a lot of my own pics of this fabulous metropole from last July :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Cool pictures of one of my favorite cities! Well done mate! :cheers2:


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

> 28. If I'm not mistaken this is the new parliament building? See how they use the concept of transparency.


This is the "Bundeskanzleramt" (chancellery). The parliament is the old building with the glass cupola.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome and I love your night shots. You were lucky as you could see the whole city unlike me when I visited her when it was still divided. Reichstag then was a museum of WW2 mementos and memorabilias (and I assume they still display those or some of those) and the collection fo Oriental blue porcelains at the Charlottenburg palace is really impressive.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Even the typically ugliest areas in the cities - areas around railway - in Berlin consists of some nice modern architecture!

33.










34. 










35. Pretty amazing architecture for a shopping center far out in the suburbs...










36. Some apartment buildings










37.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

The city certainly seems to have an atmosphere. It's the X factor. You don't what it is but it intrigues you.


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 34.


Nice!


----------



## Mikedie (Aug 4, 2011)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 12. Humboldt Box - don't ask me what this weird new structure really is, I didn't managed to understand there and have been too lazy to find info about it


Its just an Information center for the upcoming "Humboldt Forum/Berlin Palace". The box is not a Permanent building.
Anyway, nice photos


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

GEIL thread, GEIL photos! kay:

Looking forward for some refill!


----------



## Schaps (Mar 27, 2010)

Great! Thank you!


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Greats shots, hope for more!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great shots of a lovely city and the modern buildings are really wonderful.


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

Loved ur night pics, it's amazing how u get sharp images and nice colors!

Berlin is fantastic!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

I like those modern crapers for their great architectural designs...one is unique from the other and each has its own esthetic value.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time viewing this collection, and I am truly impressed by the quality of photos you've taken, especially with the amount of details you've provided with each structure. I definitely like the shopping mall image (picture 35) a LOT: not only it looks truly unique architecture-wise, it also looks really functional and unique, such that I will really spend a lot of time taking pictures of that mall alone than shopping there! It gives me that wow factor that really draws me into your splendid thread, and I've already bookmarked it for future reference!

Also, pictures 20, 22, and 24 look really amazing: that building on image 20 makes me think that it is either an office building, another shopping center, or a government building because of its modern and sleek design, while the riverside shots on image 22 and 24 truly makes me happy, not just because of the amount of open space that allows me to look at the building in greater depth, but also the relative calm nature of the area truly speaks to me as a city planner looking for a balance of density and space at the same time. And image 28 looks ultra-modern to be Germany's Parliament Building: I truly love the near-transparent look of the structure, with lots of windows, some greenery on the side, and not too dense (unlike most government buildings that have a faux Greek Parthenon-style exteriors). To me, that is a really cool and sleek public building that I believe can be emulated by other countries, in which I can say is a mark of efficiency.

I truly love your collection my friend! Keep those excellent images coming! :hug:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

splendid shots.


----------



## selters (Dec 20, 2012)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> 35. Pretty amazing architecture for a shopping center far out in the suburbs...


This Shopping mall is called EastGate, located in the borough of Marzahn, deep into the East Berlin. It's really nice and spacious but Gropius Passagen in Neukölln is my favourite interriorwise. Thanx for the pictures! AWESOME!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

*38. Berlin's block areas*. They're Western part of the city thus can't be called "commie" blocks, if we strictly stick to terminology. I saw the view from my hotel. Also, wind generators are very common sight around Berlin - also coming in from Eastern side they're many of them. 










39. The view to other side from my hotel. Big apartment block was other side of the street, while surrounding area very green & foresty. The city centre was some 10 km to East from here. 










40. On the way to Charlottenburg area. I can't stop appreciate of how Berlin's integrating it's infrastructure... It's almost making the city more, not less cosy.










41. 










42. And here you see how greatly they've build bicycle roads - they're physically separated both from streets and pavements. I'm not supporting some urbanists ideas, that such a separation is bad and bicyclists should better have only their lanes on the streets










43. As in any large cities, also scooter is a popular way of transport...










44. ...even older ladies use it!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

45.










46.










47. Lovely electric car










48.










49. Option to take a meal right on the street


----------



## Schaps (Mar 27, 2010)

Cute Smart Car!


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Let's continue this thread

50. One of poshest historical buildings I saw in the city










51.










52. Another very interesting building right next to previous one










53. Taxis










54.










55. Industrial










56.










57.










58.










59.










60.










61. ??










62. One of metro stations










63.










64.










65.










66. Reichstag's burning depicted on one of buildings










67. Very cool building










68. Cigarettes automat? Does it mean that even 12 year old child can come and buy some smoke for himself??


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

69. Another cool building here. Charlottenburg area looks like a great and prestigious place to live in Berlin.










70. There is nice, green alley, silence. 










71.










72.










73.










74. Another funny painting










75. Notice the color combinations of blue and red. Almost seems like the trailer is situated there with such purpose.










76.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Stunning pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice shots :cheers:


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

77.










78. Back to central areas of city










79.










80.










81.










82.










And now aerial views from Dom for a wider spatial understanding of the city

83.










84. Modernity everywhere










85. 










86.










87.










88.










89.










90. Vast areas which looks like historical...










91. 










92.










93. ...but, of course, Berlin is not also short of commieblocks. But in rare city they look rather appealing than appaling. Berlin has achieved it through massive renovation, rich use of colors. The effect is pleasant.










94. This geometrical world of rectangles almost symbolizes a perfect German "Ordnung". 










95.










96. An example of city square, cityscape design below










97. One more reminder of another Berlin's pros - the beautiful public transport (and especially railway) system. This looks like intercity train though. 










98. Canyons of perimetrical built-up again










99.










100. Jewish synagogue there


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

In hope, that there is still some interest about this thread, next photos:

101. 










102.










103. 










104. What's this brutal monster? It's in West Berlin, not East, right?










105.










106.










107.










108.










109. A weird hill far in the distance










110. Almost Shanghai-ish height commieblocks on horizon


----------



## vigiliant (Nov 10, 2008)

Wonderful photos Vecais! As far as I know the big "monstrous" building is a hospital and there are plans for a complete renovation of the facade (if it's not already in progress)


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Those cigarette automats work only with ID-Card.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

111.










112.










113.










114.










115.










116. One of Berlin's historical districts - Spandau










117.










118.










119.










120.










121.










122.










123. Shopping centre










124.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

These pics are great and very unique. Nice eye for interesting pespectives. Thanks!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

simple but beautiful architecture of the modern buildings.


----------

